# Warwick, NY under 1 yo Male- skin probs.



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14033471

Tobias 

German Shepherd Dog
Extra Large Young Male Dog Click to see
full size

He is only about 10 months old with a serious skin condition due to possible allergies. Left untreated, his skin is infected and painful. He was captured with a have-a-heart trap and was wearing a black collar without any identification and has remained unclaimed from Tuxedo. He is protective behind his cage, but warms up quickly and becomes a playful pup. He is under a vet's care, on medication with a change in diet, and hopefully on the mend. He is a lot of dog and will need obedience training to get him on the right path in life. My Contact InfoWarwick Valley Humane Society 
Warwick, NY 
845-986-2473 
See more pets from Warwick Valley Humane Society 
Share on Facebook


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He's stunning.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

WoWzer he is handsome!


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

I had trouble finding whether he is in a kill shelter or not, so I put it under urgent. Alot of the shelters don't tell you on their website.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

He sure is gorgeous!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

OoOo, he is a very handsome boy. It says their adoption rate for dogs is 98%.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

He's been available for a while, and I don't believe he is in any danger. BDBH's is aware of him however should he become in danger.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.wvhumane.org 

It seems like it might be an alright place?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He looks DDR East German. Looks like my Bo.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

What a stunning guy!!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

He's got that "pensive face" like Ms. Sleeping Beauty... He is such a looker!


----------

